# Leasing isn't what I expected it to be..



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Make her set days and times for you to ride or break it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> Make her set days and times for you to ride or break it off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure if that very possible..as I know her work schedule can change but I think that might also change because she's getting a new job. 
I somewhat feel like I'm being treated as a kid(I'm not. I'm an adult) who can only do certain things when I think that I can do those things but she won't give me the chance to show her or prove to her that I can.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I can understand wanting to supervise during the start of a lease. I would feel the same way if you were riding my horse. There is far too much danger and liability just handing over a horse to a person otherwise. But I would also understand that you were paying me to ride my horse so many days a week and that it has to be clear which day you are able to ride. Unfortunately leasing private horses on private property often runs into this problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> I can understand wanting to supervise during the start of a lease. I would feel the same way if you were riding my horse. There is far too much danger and liability just handing over a horse to a person otherwise. But I would also understand that you were paying me to ride my horse so many days a week and that it has to be clear which day you are able to ride. Unfortunately leasing private horses on private property often runs into this problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know the problem is her students either have their own horses(that they board there) or they are just lesson students. I'm the only person who is leasing a horse currently..
There isn't a set amount of days really. It's just riding at my leisure or more so her or her SO leisure


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

She should be able to tell you when she has a lesson scheduled so she would be AROUND. even if you ride after the lesson she should be able to give you ride Windows. Talk with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you cannot set a specific day etc, then i would discontinue the lease and go back to riding lessons. Is she truly not home, or is it that lessons are scheduled and she is using the horse?
What type of lease are doing ? part lease or full lease ? if it is a full lease No one but you should be riding the horse. Find a different barn ,horse and trainer.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

stevenson said:


> If you cannot set a specific day etc, then i would discontinue the lease and go back to riding lessons. Is she truly not home, or is it that lessons are scheduled and she is using the horse?
> What type of lease are doing ? part lease or full lease ? if it is a full lease No one but you should be riding the horse. Find a different barn ,horse and trainer.


She is only home certain times and I know she reschedules her lessons/potential lessons around that time. 
I don't know really. I know the horse is allow to be used in lessons and stuff but it's not like part boarding as part boarding is cheaper then what I'm paying.
I've been thinking about finding a different place that maybe be a better fit for me.
Originally, I want my own horse so I could have the freedom to do whatever I wanted and I continued to look(still am somewhat) but she offered me this and seemed like a good idea...but now it's not so much.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Dehda01 said:


> I can understand wanting to supervise during the start of a lease. I would feel the same way if you were riding my horse. There is far too much danger and liability just handing over a horse to a person otherwise. But I would also understand that you were paying me to ride my horse so many days a week and that it has to be clear which day you are able to ride. Unfortunately leasing private horses on private property often runs into this problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aren't all horses privately owned & kept on private property?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

No, lesson horses are not technically considered being privately owned, and large public barns which have more traffic are easier to always have someone around as a supervision to make sure that 911 can be called  or a hand or question can be asked.... Or at least has better staffing availability. I own a private barn, I am not able to be around 24/7, I have a job besides my farm in order to pay my mortgage. By When I was a paid barn manager, I was on property, or someone was AT LEAST for business hours, if not more. That was a significant part of my job.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> She should be able to tell you when she has a lesson scheduled so she would be AROUND. even if you ride after the lesson she should be able to give you ride Windows. Talk with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do try to talk to her and message her but she usually takes a bit sometimes to get back to me. I know she's a busy person but so am I. 
I think I'll try out the lease for Jan and see how it goes and how I feel about it since I had only just started so maybe I can get a better feel of things and see if I'm truly wasting money or not near the end of January.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

If you are paying her to lease a horse, then she needs to be able to sit down and figure out a schedule for you to ride. If she cannot, and expects you to ride around her busy, unpredictable schedule, then yes, you are wasting your money.

I did a full free lease because I needed the riding time to prepare me to buy. The horse was at my full disposal and at my barn. My trainer offered me several half lease options, but I did not want to share and have to work around other people's schedules. I rode 5 days a week and it helped my riding to progress much faster than if I were just taking lessons once a week.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> If you are paying her to lease a horse, then she needs to be able to sit down and figure out a schedule for you to ride. If she cannot, and expects you to ride around her busy, unpredictable schedule, then yes, you are wasting your money.
> 
> I did a full free lease because I needed the riding time to prepare me to buy. The horse was at my full disposal and at my barn. My trainer offered me several half lease options, but I did not want to share and have to work around other people's schedules. I rode 5 days a week and it helped my riding to progress much faster than if I were just taking lessons once a week.


That's what I'm feeling the second part...
The horse I ride I know is only used by really one other person(it's a 3-4 year old girl) they do lessons before I would probably come on the weekends and I know it's possible for the girl to used another one of her horses too..
I've been somewhat looked for free off property leases too or lease to own as I don't think really in my area there is many in barn leases


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

animallover101 said:


> That's what I'm feeling the second part...
> The horse I ride I know is only used by really one other person(it's a 3-4 year old girl) they do lessons before I would probably come on the weekends and I know it's possible for the girl to used another one of her horses too..
> I've been somewhat looked for free off property leases too or lease to own as I don't think really in my area there is many in barn leases


You can always post a local ISO ad. The horse I found was actually for sale when I went to see her. The asking price was too much, but she was just sitting at the time, so I brought up the lease option. The owner was happy to lease her out and see her being used. I cared for her - board, vet, farrier as if she were my own and was able to get the experienced needed in not only riding, but actual care. When I found my horse, she went back to the owner.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> You can always post a local ISO ad. The horse I found was actually for sale when I went to see her. The asking price was too much, but she was just sitting at the time, so I brought up the lease option. The owner was happy to lease her out and see her being used. I cared for her - board, vet, farrier as if she were my own and was able to get the experienced needed in not only riding, but actual care. When I found my horse, she went back to the owner.


I could...but I'm afraid to post it in the horse groups I'm a part of as I don't want to receive backlash from either my coach or someone else who is those groups and I know she'll tell my coach without me even knowing(she isn't the greatest about minding her own business) 
I know there's an option right now that I'm going to look at but it's I think a 14hh maybe a little taller where as I ride a 15hh I'm not sure how big of a difference that would be..I have went to try out some 16hh I felt fine on them but I don't think I've ever ridden a 14hh(if I had it was when I was younger and at camps)


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Speak with her first and let her know how you feel about having adequate time to ride. Let her know that you need to work out a riding schedule and that if she can't, you would like to pursue other options.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Speak with her first and let her know how you feel about having adequate time to ride. Let her know that you need to work out a riding schedule and that if she can't, you would like to pursue other options.


Will do
Although, I know if she gets this new job of her's, her schedule is a lot more predictable as she is going to be work for the school board.
My schedule once I start up school again becomes very predictable and very little changes


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Dehda01 said:


> No, lesson horses are not technically considered being privately owned, and large public barns which have more traffic are easier to always have someone around as a supervision to make sure that 911 can be called  or a hand or question can be asked.... Or at least has better staffing availability. I own a private barn, I am not able to be around 24/7, I have a job besides my farm in order to pay my mortgage. By When I was a paid barn manager, I was on property, or someone was AT LEAST for business hours, if not more. That was a significant part of my job.


I'll start a thread on the subject to not hijack this one.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally, I would never agree to a stipulation like that. If the owner of the horse can't trust who they lease their horse to, then they shouldn't be leasing it. I don't really think it's fare to have someone pay you money to lease a horse and never allow them to ride. Two adults would especially have a problem because most adults have schedules and often they conflict. 

If you want to lease a horse because you want to ride whenever you want then this doesn't sound like a good arrangement. Talk to her and tell her it's not working for you. Either come to some common ground or end the lease and find one that's more suitable for you.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Are you paying a set fee per month or per ride? If she is charging by a full month and yet _somehow it's not convenient_ for her to let you ride, you are definitely being taken advantage of. If you are paying per ride, it wouldn't be so bad but you are still not getting in the riding time you want. 

It's tough I know, since she is your instructor and you don't want to make waves but this lease is not the type you want. In this day of cell phones and texting there is no reason why she should take so long to get back to you-we're all busy but a text takes about 30 seconds.

Before you talk to her and end the lease, sit down in a quiet place and write down what you want out of a lease and why you are unhappy with it. Read it over several times to get yourself ready for the conversation. Insist on a solid riding schedule or end the lease. This woman is treating you like a child and you can do better.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Are you paying a set fee per month or per ride? If she is charging by a full month and yet _somehow it's not convenient_ for her to let you ride, you are definitely being taken advantage of. If you are paying per ride, it wouldn't be so bad but you are still not getting in the riding time you want.
> 
> It's tough I know, since she is your instructor and you don't want to make waves but this lease is not the type you want. In this day of cell phones and texting there is no reason why she should take so long to get back to you-we're all busy but a text takes about 30 seconds.
> 
> Before you talk to her and end the lease, sit down in a quiet place and write down what you want out of a lease and why you are unhappy with it. Read it over several times to get yourself ready for the conversation. Insist on a solid riding schedule or end the lease. This woman is treating you like a child and you can do better.


I'm paying 250 a month for a lesson every week and ride whenever I can(with someone is home)
I'm thinking that I'm getting somewhere and she's becoming more trusting of me. All I need to work on getting on my horse from the ground up(it's so I can go on road ride and stuff in case of emergency)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Before I can comment on this lease, I need to know a little more about the situation.

Did you sign a contract that laid all of this out for you? Ie--a contract saying that you would need supervision/varying weekly days/etcetc. Or was it all verbal? If it's the former, then these were things you should have known prior what you were signing up for. If it was the latter, then I'd definitely chat with her about it. You're both adults, and simply explain to her that this isn't what you were expecting. Ask her if there's something you can do to get a bit more freedom with your lease horse. For example, maybe you can tack up one time with her only watching, have her ok everything, then move forward with doing it on your own.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is what I dread whenever I lease a horse. Most of my 'leases' are very unstructured verbal agreements that I am allowed to come ride the horse for free whenever I want and I may or may not be expected to help with barn chores. For most people it is a win win situation, I get ride time, their horse gets worked/free training which is all they want out of it.

If I ever had an owner dictate when I could be there and required that they supervise me the whole time, and on top of that made themselves unavailable the lease would be ended pretty fast. Especially if I had money in the mix like you do.

That being said I completely understand an owner being reluctant to hand over their horse to a stranger and be completely hands off. So I'm fine with the owner wanting to help me and watch the first couple times I'm there, but I feel like after a few times of watching you can get a feel that I have horse knowledge, common sense and I'm not going to overwork or beat their horse. :wink: You might just have to find a happy medium. I like the feeling that the horse is my own horse and getting to bond with them, and its kind of hard to achieve that feeling when the real owner is always hanging around. 

So maybe just offer the fact that you can keep her up dated on the progress and any possible issues. For example, "Hey, we've been doing really well lately, would it be ok if I started jumping a bit with my trainer?" or "*horse's name* seemed really reluctant to take the bit when I when to bridle him. I checked his teeth and is seems like one might be a bit sharp from what I can see. Can we have them floated?" Or even just letting her know you were out at the barn a certain day like "I went to see *horse's name* name today, rode a bit, walk, trot, canter, worked on transitions and some gymnastic work. I'll be back on _______"

I hope that helps.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

animallover101 said:


> . All I need to work on getting on my horse from the ground up


This right here makes no sense. If you're used to a mounting block then you can always find something out on the trail. Rocks, tree stumps, picnic tables, or even a bar ditch for him to stand it while you get on. I'm thinking it sounds like you're more of a beginner rider than you want to admit and she wants to make sure you don't get hurt. That doesn't mean it's ok for her to not make time for you to ride if she's going to take your money for the lease.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Before I can comment on this lease, I need to know a little more about the situation.
> 
> Did you sign a contract that laid all of this out for you? Ie--a contract saying that you would need supervision/varying weekly days/etcetc. Or was it all verbal? If it's the former, then these were things you should have known prior what you were signing up for. If it was the latter, then I'd definitely chat with her about it. You're both adults, and simply explain to her that this isn't what you were expecting. Ask her if there's something you can do to get a bit more freedom with your lease horse. For example, maybe you can tack up one time with her only watching, have her ok everything, then move forward with doing it on your own.


It was all pretty much verbal with no actual contracted signed.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Raven13 said:


> This is what I dread whenever I lease a horse. Most of my 'leases' are very unstructured verbal agreements that I am allowed to come ride the horse for free whenever I want and I may or may not be expected to help with barn chores. For most people it is a win win situation, I get ride time, their horse gets worked/free training which is all they want out of it.
> 
> If I ever had an owner dictate when I could be there and required that they supervise me the whole time, and on top of that made themselves unavailable the lease would be ended pretty fast. Especially if I had money in the mix like you do.
> 
> ...


I'm not a complete stranger to her. I've been riding with her for a few months and the same horse pretty much every time I had gone up so she knows how I know how to treat the horse.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This right here makes no sense. If you're used to a mounting block then you can always find something out on the trail. Rocks, tree stumps, picnic tables, or even a bar ditch for him to stand it while you get on. I'm thinking it sounds like you're more of a beginner rider than you want to admit and she wants to make sure you don't get hurt. That doesn't mean it's ok for her to not make time for you to ride if she's going to take your money for the lease.


I had just recently started to get from the ground up but I have done other stuff. Like I know how to fully tack up the horse by myself and she has seen it too. 
The horse I've been riding/leasing has spooked on me(this is a bombproof horse but every horse does spook) but it wasn't even bad as I thought it as her tripping(she used to do it quite often) and she has bucked once or twice when trying to lope her but my coach thinks it's because of the footing/ground


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

animallover.. I would ask for the lease terms to be written and the terms spelled out , I would not pay that much per month if your riding has to be supervised by her. 
I think I would move on to somewhere else. 
Raven 13.. riding a horse for free is not a 'lease', and if someone was riding my horse for free and did not want me around, well to bad for them. They could leave and not return. If someone is letting you ride for free, you should be grateful that you get to ride the horse.


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Raven 13.. riding a horse for free is not a 'lease', and if someone was riding my horse for free and did not want me around, well to bad for them. They could leave and not return. If someone is letting you ride for free, you should be grateful that you get to ride the horse.


It is what I have always done and when I look for a new "lease" I always call it a free lease and explain precisely what I am looking for in the ad, ride time in exchange for barn chores. However, the people who respond to my ads are often more than happy to allow me to ride for nothing in return. I ride the horses that haven't been ridden in 6mons, a year or more. The people just want the horse worked. If they hover and aren't willing to allow me to freedom then its not the kind of situation I am looking for. It hasn't happened to me yet, but if it ever did I would very strongly reconsider my choice to "do business" with them. If they can't trust me then what is the point? Like I said, I _understand_ why a person would hover, but if they do for more than a few times its not what I'm personally looking for. 

Not very nice of you to tell me what I should or shouldn't be grateful for when you don't know what kind of arrangements are made with the owners of the horses I ride. They get their money's worth out of the deal by having a fitter, well trained horse when I'm done.


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Raven13 said:


> It is what I have always done and when I look for a new "lease" I always call it a free lease and explain precisely what I am looking for in the ad, ride time in exchange for barn chores. However, the people who respond to my ads are often more than happy to allow me to ride for nothing in return. I ride the horses that haven't been ridden in 6mons, a year or more. The people just want the horse worked. If they hover and aren't willing to allow me to freedom then its not the kind of situation I am looking for. It hasn't happened to me yet, but if it ever did I would very strongly reconsider my choice to "do business" with them. If they can't trust me then what is the point? Like I said, I _understand_ why a person would hover, but if they do for more than a few times its not what I'm personally looking for.
> 
> Not very nice of you to tell me what I should or shouldn't be grateful for when you don't know what kind of arrangements are made with the owners of the horses I ride. They get their money's worth out of the deal by having a fitter, well trained horse when I'm done.


I know sometimes I look for a free off property lease and depending on the conditions, I would have to either pay for everything or just board at my barn


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not quite clear on your arrangement. You are paying to ride more or less when you like. But by stipulating BO has to be there and she is not responding she is effectively controlling and preventing your being able to ride. What are you paying for?

Run a mile.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a lousy arrangement. You're better off taking lessons, ones that teach you how to tack up a horse and ride you know pre and post care of ride... then you'll be able to take on a better lease horse and won't have such silly stipulations


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

natisha said:


> Aren't all horses privately owned & kept on private property?


 'Mustangs' are owned by the public and live on public lands. Also, in at least a few cities in the United States, and certainly other countries (the UK in particular) as well, horses exist which are owned by a municipality and are used for the benefit of said municipality (police horses).


----------



## animallover101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Update: Things are better now! I can go ride or up to the barn whenever I want as long as I tell her when I'm going and everything. Since I have proven to her that I can get on my horse by myself(either from the ground up or mounting block) and tack up fully with no problems


----------

